# burn scars and fur regrowth



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

As I mentioned in another forum, Fifi is a recued puppy of 11months old, and I have her since she is 3 months old. At the puppy mill, she was badly burned on her face (a circle of 1 inch in diameter) and the back of her back leg is also totally raw and scarred. My vet says that these are chemical burns, as she was kept in a garage. By the way, all the other puppies from the same cage had to be destroyed . We love her so dearly!! I have let her hair grow really long in order to hide the scars a little, but all the hair around the scars is coming in a rusty color. Otherwise she is pure white. Anyone has advices on how I could soften her scar tissue? Is is very itchy at times, and my vet has been great otherwise, but tells me she does not have anythig to recommend. So I am turning to the experts on this panel...Maybe someone has been through this or has seen something on the net...
Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> As I mentioned in another forum, Fifi is a recued puppy of 11months old, and I have her since she is 3 months old. At the puppy mill, she was badly burned on her face (a circle of 1 inch in diameter) and the back of her back leg is also totally raw and scarred. My vet says that these are chemical burns, as she was kept in a garage. By the way, all the other puppies from the same cage had to be destroyed . We love her so dearly!! I have let her hair grow really long in order to hide the scars a little, but all the hair around the scars is coming in a rusty color. Otherwise she is pure white. Anyone has advices on how I could soften her scar tissue? Is is very itchy at times, and my vet has been great otherwise, but tells me she does not have anythig to recommend. So I am turning to the experts on this panel...Maybe someone has been through this or has seen something on the net...
> Thank you for all your help!![/B]


I had a burned Maltese, also. My first Maltese, Rosebud, was accidentally burned from the warming blanket on the operating table!! She had had a bone marrow biopsy the day before, so her hair had been shaved on her back and I think that is why she was especially susceptible to the burn. It was a huge area that covered about 1/3 of her back. 

The hair never grew back as it was no longer skin exactly, it was scar tissue. The vet had told me to try pure vitamin E oil and rub it on the area to sort of soften it up. I did that for a while but I'm not sure how much it helped anything and the area was not bothering her at all so I quit doing it.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I dont know if this works for dogs, but my friend got in a really bad car accident and had a huge scar going down her stomach and she used to rub cocoa butter on it to make it not itch and have the scar not be as noticable.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Probably the name of the product is Mederma. Can't say what it will do for a Malt's scars, but it worked wonders on a surgical scar on my arm. They now also have a Mederma for kids, and I think if I were treating Sammie, I would try that first.

Samsonsmom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Samsonsmom is correct on the name of the scar product. I think the rust color you are seeing around the scar area is from your baby probably licking the scar. It may itch or else just be tender or even have nerve damage which causes tingling. Nonetheless, the salava is causing the rusty color. Have you tried bottled water, or have you had your baby tested for allergies?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought of Mederma, too. It might be worth a try.

I'm so glad Fifi is out of that horrible situation.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

coco butter has always worked wonders for me. I have had horible burns . Once i actully ironed right across my leg, the side of the iron that is... I could not leave the house for 4 days becaus I could not wear pants or a skirt... at first i did not feel it and then the pain kicked it... I used coco butter on it every day.. now i can't even tell you what leg it happened on... and it was a very bad scar... Also i burned my arm while opening a broiling pan with chicken in it... all the steam caught my arm and actually took skin off. That burn scar is also gone.
I have lots of coco butter in our home.. but i use the paulmer one.. i find it the best has more coco in it then the others. i don't know if you can use it on our pets... but it really does get rid of scaring. but you have to use it every day... until the scar is gone.


----------

